# Design and build seat mounts for C5 Corvette



## sanddan (Mar 22, 2017)

My 02 ZO6 is a dual purpose vehicle, both street and HPDE track days. The stock seats do not give enough support on the track so I have been on the hunt for a new seat. I am older so getting in and out is a concern so a fixed back race seat with fixed mounts just didn't make sense to me. While doing research I found a seat sold by Cipher that has suede inserts which would be a big help for sticking in the seat when on the track.




I have a well equipped shop so buying mounts wasn't an option for me. I started by mocking up the seat position using wood spacers to determine the seat angle and height. I piece of 1/4" plywood stood in for the future steel plate.










To get the seat far enough back for my legs I found there were 2 pinch points. One being the upper seat belt reel and the other was the inside tunnel where it flares out. I located the bolt locations for the seat tracks with the seat in the optimum position.




All the pieces are 3/16" steel, the main plate cut out using my plasma torch and the end mounts cut and bent using my press brake. 

















Next I milled slots in the main plate. I also cutout some areas to remove excess weight. A better solution would be to laser cut the profile including the slots but this time around I am designing as I go so did it the hard way.






Mounts are tacked in place and checked for fit. I am 6' and 225 lbs so I needed the seat to be as far back as possible with this seat and as low as I could make it so I had helmet clearance.






I wanted to use the stock trim piece that covers the front bolts so I fabbed up some L shaped brackets and welded them on. That and some drilled holes did the trick.






Next I fabbed a small tab and stud for the inner seat belt mounts. Several plastic washers were turned for spacers but I didn't get any pics of that. Here's the finished mount.




One down, next I duplicated the design for the passenger side. It's a mirror image so just rinse and repeat. 
Some primer and black trim paint and the mounts are done.






I modified the plastic trim panels to clear the seat adjust mechanism. This was a real pain to figure out requiring many test fits as I didn't want to cut too much. I also used a heat gun to form a recess to clean the seat back. In my case this is all hidden when the seat is in position.







Both seats are in and look great. I have enough leg room and plenty of room for my helmet. Now if the rain would only stop for awhile I could try them out on the road.


----------



## Firestopper (Mar 22, 2017)

Nice work Dan!
I miss my 88 convertible. When I was younger and a bit reckless, I drove it from Tucson to Tombstone in 41 minutes +/- . I remember hitting 14o mph when my passenger reminded me we where on an "open range" rural road.:***** slap:

Perhaps some day a ZO6 might follow me home. I know my wife wouldn't mind, she loved that car too.


----------



## sanddan (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks Paco.

This is my first corvette, never thought I would have one of these but they are one of the fastest and most affordable cars for road course use. I try to do all of my high speed play on the track, I really don't want to get a ticket or get in a wreck.


----------



## sanddan (Mar 23, 2017)

tools used on this project

mill
lathe
horizontal and vertical band saws
bench grinder
belt sander
tig welder
misc air tools (straight and 90 deg die grinders, 90 deg air drill)
press brake and HF 20T press
plasma cutter
hand files


----------

